# Itrader points



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris, how do you add an itrader point to a seller or buyer? Forgive me for being a little lost on this, I thought it was easy to do too as i've already done it 3 times in the past, but for some reason I can't figure it out right now. 

It's what I called you and pm'd you about, still no answer though.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 25, 2006)

Go to any one of that user's posts in the classifieds section and click on their Itrader rating number. 

Then when your looking at that page click: Submit Feedback For *USER NAME*


----------



## Shawn (Nov 25, 2006)

I couldn't find him in the classifieds.


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2006)

Use the advanced search function, search the classifieds by user.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 25, 2006)

Another way to do it would be to just go to the URL:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader.php?u=

and put their user number after the "u="

To get their user number, go to their profile and look for that user number in the address bar. For example:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=1849

The user number is 1849 (mine). To go to my itrader profile, you would go to 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader.php?u=1849


----------



## Shawn (Nov 26, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Another way to do it would be to just go to the URL:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader.php?u=
> 
> ...



I go to this link --> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader_main.php

Then I type his user name in the search, and his profile comes up, I still cannot add an itrader point. Only in the classifieds, where it is visible, I can't seem to locate him, maybe i'm not trying hard enough....it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 26, 2006)

Shawn, who is it?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 26, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=262


----------



## Donnie (Nov 26, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader.php?u=262


----------



## Shawn (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, Donnie.  How the hell did you do that? 

 =


----------



## Donnie (Nov 26, 2006)

Magic.


----------

